# 4x8 sheets



## camelback123 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,nice to be here,I`m new to wood working,could anyone tell me the best way to cut 4x8 sheets without splinters,i have a table saw, But is to small to handle.Need Help Thanks


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

try using tape to minimize splintering


----------



## camelback123 (Sep 17, 2007)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> try using tape to minimize splintering


thanks


----------



## snipe523 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've found that using a saw guide with my circular saw is the best way for me to rip down 4X8 sheets. I don't have room to do it in my basement where I do my wood working so I cut them down outside with the saw guide them bring the smaller pieces inside. It seems that having the saw guide clamped to the wood helps to reduce splintering on the edge.


----------



## camelback123 (Sep 17, 2007)

:smile:


snipe523 said:


> I've found that using a saw guide with my circular saw is the best way for me to rip down 4X8 sheets. I don't have room to do it in my basement where I do my wood working so I cut them down outside with the saw guide them bring the smaller pieces inside. It seems that having the saw guide clamped to the wood helps to reduce splintering on the edge.


 Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you are using a circular saw, you can use a 40 tooth blade 7" - 7 1/4", carbide tipped. They cut pretty clean. Cut with the good side of the plywood down, using a clamped straightedge. If splintering is a problem, tape off the line of cut.


----------



## camelback123 (Sep 17, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> If you are using a circular saw, you can use a 40 tooth blade 7" - 7 1/4", carbide tipped. They cut pretty clean. Cut with the good side of the plywood down, using a clamped straightedge. If splintering is a problem, tape off the line of cut.


 thanks


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

The slower you cut the less splintering you will have.


----------



## camelback123 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Your saw blade should not protrude past the plywood very much


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

I rough cut my cabinet sides to within 1/8" with my portable then 
finish cut on the tablesaw with a good blade and a panel sled
using 1/4" ply scrap sandwiched in between to back up the cut.
Makes a really good cut.,


----------



## camelback123 (Sep 17, 2007)

JCCLARK said:


> I rough cut my cabinet sides to within 1/8" with my portable then
> finish cut on the tablesaw with a good blade and a panel sled
> using 1/4" ply scrap sandwiched in between to back up the cut.
> Makes a really good cut.,


thanks


----------



## camelback123 (Sep 17, 2007)

daryl in nanoose said:


> Your saw blade should not protrude past the plywood very much


thanks


----------



## tbone (Oct 8, 2007)

For cross-grain cutting with a skilsaw, I score the cut line with a razor knife and a straightedge.
Remember, though, that the splinters occur on the TOP of the board when using a skilsaw, and on the Bottom of the board when using a tablesaw. It has to do with the rotation of the blade.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Scoring is also achieved effeciently by running the line with only about 1/16th of the blade dropped. Just enough to cut throught the first ply.


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

Good thread!


----------

